# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Arocha- Welcome to Arocha Hair Restoration

## HTinTexas

Dr. Bernardino A. Arocha, Fellow  of the International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery,  ISHRS member since 2002, and Diplomate of the American Board of Hair Restoration Surgery takes hair loss very seriously. Having experienced firsthand hair loss in his 20s, he knows all too well what it is like. He understands the psychological impact of hair loss and how it can lead to an enormous emotional burden with low self-confidence and impaired quality of life.That’s why Dr. Arocha has devoted his career to helping others experience the restorative effects he has enjoyed from his own hair transplant. Greater confidence. A positive outlook. More vitality. A feeling that anything is possible. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_RMeNZL01I

----------

